# How many of you like rough sex?



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

Calvaire said:


> I can't be the only one into S&M :shocked:


Well, I haven't tried it, but I am definitely open to it :wink:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmm, I'd like to experiment with it a little bit, nothing sick or anything but just a little rough, being held down, doing things a little rougher. Although emotionally I am a softie, I am physically fit and kind of tough. I have a reasonably high pain threshold I think (no drugs with child birth) so maybe that's the reason I want this. In fact I tried to get my husband to go along with something last night but it fell flat.:frustrating: He is a conservative guy and it's always me who does the suggesting. ...like years ago when I stumbled upon a kama sutra site and tried to introduce him to all sorts of out there positions (which I liked) but he didn't want to keep doing. The perfectionist in me wants to take the level higher and explore new ideas to make it even better but he gets too comfortable and used to his routine way of doing things. :frustrating:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Selden said:


> Yeah, I figured that it wasn't about S&M. It's just that I prefer to take my time and explore a little. Rougher sex usually translate to doing it faster. This isn't a race, it's not like I'm riding Seabiscuit. Although maybe I like it rougher from time to time. But I don't think anyone wants to listen into the details:blushed:


Who says?! Why does it have to be over in a flash? My man can hold on, and I am capable of having multiples so no I don't think it has to be a short fast race.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> Wow, I'm totally being judged here! lol. There are limits to these things, yes. I'm not saying to get violent, but it's really hot to play with these options.


 

I am not judging you at all. I also am not into 'just' vanilla sex. Sexuality is about exploring, and enjoying. Sometimes people get worked up and passionate and you have hot, rough sex. Sometimes you are gentle and loving. Either is ok. Out in the real world, there are alot of different kinds of sexual expression, and as long as you and your lover enjoy, agree on it and no one is abused, who it to say that it is wrong?


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Calvaire said:


> I can't be the only one into S&M :shocked:


 
Nope, you're not. :laughing: People don't always admit it however.


----------



## crare (Aug 22, 2009)

:blushed:

I've never tried S&M, I think it would be a bit over the top for me, but I enjoy a little scratching and hair pulling and 'faster' sex sometimes. I definitely like the passion.


----------



## TheCountess (Jun 24, 2010)

As long as I feel safe and respected with my partner... I'm willing to try lots of different things! Safety and respect turn me into a crazy lusty nymph! Tied down, whipped with a belt, hair pulled, called all sorts of dirty names... fun times! I think there is room for both crazy rough sex and also sweet, gentle, loving sex.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

TheCountess said:


> As long as I feel safe and respected with my partner... I'm willing to try lots of different things! Safety and respect turn me into a crazy lusty nymph! Tied down, whipped with a belt, hair pulled, called all sorts of dirty names... fun times! I think there is room for both crazy rough sex and also sweet, gentle, loving sex.


 
You sound like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## TheCountess (Jun 24, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> You sound like a lot of fun!!!


Hehe, thanks KrystRay! I take that as quite a compliment coming from a confident, sexy lady like yourself !


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

I can never match a partners enthusiasm when it comes to being rough D:

Tried it, just doesn't work for me (unless I despise the person/something about them/venting anger)


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

lol. I don't think its for everyone. Especially not an INFP. You guys are very sensitive. I need to be shocked into feeling and this is what does it for me!


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

Sex with a rougher, harder edge is my hands down favorite. I'm not into true S&M, but a little bondage, hair pulling, spanking (hand or implement), biting, scratching....it's all welcome. That little bite of pain makes the pleasure that much better, more acute and intense. Rough sex is much better with someone you trust and have at least a little affection for; in the younger crazier days, I didn't care so much who I was with and had a few less than ideal encounters. 

That little twinge when you stretch a certain way, laugh or cough and feel it from the inside for a few days after, the finding little raw spots and bruises and the odd bite mark....mmm, makes you relive it whenever you see those or feel them. Always makes me want to have at it again. 

That's not to say that I don't enjoy slow and easy sex as well, it all depends on the mood of the moment and the way I feel at the given time. But for the most part, I much prefer the hard, animalistic, down and dirty fucking that rough sex goes hand in hand with.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

I don't mind bruises, as long as they aren't anywhere visible. I like to keep my rough sex away from the public eye.

Hair pulling, biting, scratching, slapping... it's all good in the heat of the moment and in the right quantities. Timing is key.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Ha, once I told my husband to be rougher when we were in this hotel, and he ripped my legs apart so hard that the very top of my leg was sore for days. lol. Oh well, we did have fun that weekend. He hasn't done it since, I think he's afraid of hurting me.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

kiwigrl said:


> Ha, once I told my husband to be rougher when we were in this hotel, and he ripped my legs apart so hard that the very top of my leg was sore for days. lol. Oh well, we did have fun that weekend. He hasn't done it since, I think he's afraid of hurting me.


Ripped your legs nearly apart?

Must have been Conan time










And no, not that Conan time.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

I like, but not that roughroughrough, just gently rough. :wink:


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> lol. I don't think its for everyone. Especially not an INFP. You guys are very sensitive. I need to be shocked into feeling and this is what does it for me!


 we're secretly really really really freaky.trust me we had a thread on it


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I want the first Conan to throw me around...


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

SenhorFrio said:


> we're secretly really really really freaky.trust me we had a thread on it


i would agree_ SenhorFrio _- INFP = freaky; i was surprised when i was reading a lot of the threads! i hope it's not all talk and no action, but i suppose i'll find out eventually  pretty hot stuff, my INFP friend is. i like the desire to dominate that i saw with many INFPs. The contrast is interesting too, because you all seem so sweet and unassuming on the outside.


TheCountess said:


> As long as I feel safe and respected with my partner... I'm willing to try lots of different things! Safety and respect turn me into a crazy lusty nymph! Tied down, whipped with a belt, hair pulled, called all sorts of dirty names... fun times! I think there is room for both crazy rough sex and also sweet, gentle, loving sex.





KrystRay said:


> You sound like a lot of fun!!!


sounds fabulous, i agree with KrystRay, you sound like so much fun, _TheCountess!_ as an INFJ i imagine you are! safety, trust and respect...i would need those too. *sigh* most of my experiences have been too docile for my liking, i guess i have too much of a 'cute' thing going on...but the one time i had it rougher i was so incredibly happy! and wearing clothing to hide some bruises the following day.
_ KrystRay _- you seem pretty awesome too! wow, lots of ladies posting in this thread - i thought initially it would be men talking more about this stuff - count me in too - as one of the ladies liking rougher sex too! oh and that pic you posted of you, by the seaside, really hot! it is nice to see a curvaceous girl confident about her body, it has made me think a bit about why i am so self conscious! i have a similar form like yours...well your pic was really nice. good post.


InvisibleJim said:


> Rough sex rules. Slow boring sex drools. Hot passion rocks.


umm...hell yeah! i agree! This uninhibited thing, and desire for passionate encounters, is this somewhat related to the Type 5 thing? I can get out of body and detached sometimes, a bit more aggressive action does keep me in the moment really well.


NatetheGreat said:


> Luckily I have never had rough sex partner. However, I don't think that I'd like it. I am a gentle lover. However, how many of you like it rough?


hot thread NatetheGreat! did you eventually find someone, or that casual sex partner you were looking for? no need to answer, I just thought to follow up, you seem like such a sweet person - well also with quite an active mind to come up with all of these threads! this is a good one, it turns me on.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Female INFJ said:


> i would agree_ SenhorFrio _- INFP = freaky; i was surprised when i was reading a lot of the threads! i hope it's not all talk and no action, but i suppose i'll find out eventually  pretty hot stuff, my INFP friend is. i like the desire to dominate that i saw with many INFPs. The contrast is interesting too, because you all seem so sweet and unassuming on the outside.


INFPs tend to be naughtier than most people think and they definitely aren't all sunshine and rainbows like the MB description says. However, I feel the reason they (or I at least) keep it to themselves is a desire to please and not offend. As far as talk vs. action goes, it depends if they feel comfortable around their partners to let go of any defenses.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

Sounds like I need to find myself an INFP! :wink:


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

yeah INFPs will deliver on the passion front if they're comfortable enough. Don't write us off.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think an INFP would ever come near me on their own accord...


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> I don't think an INFP would ever come near me on their own accord...


I don't know why... but INFPs seem to follow me around 

I am the LAST person they need around them.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

^INFPs are attracted to women who look like Death^


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, they can join me in the bedroom...but if they start getting all emotional afterwards I'm kicking them out! :crazy:


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

It's better to be the one being kicked out than the one kicking people out. Easier on the conscience.

edit: Male first, INFP second


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

SaraBell said:


> Yeah, they can join me in the bedroom...but if they start getting all emotional afterwards I'm kicking them out! :crazy:


Nah, INFPs are actually less emotional than the description says. Most of the time I hide my feelings, although it's very easy to see that something's going on in my mind. I appear a bit more analytical and somewhat detached, although I'm said to be expressive. On the outside I can seem like Cloud or Squall but much less misanthropic and a bit more humorous. I'd say the most emotional people I know tend to be ENFPs (very expressive) or ESTJs (aren't hesitant to show any anger/frustration)


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

lol. Have you been reading my other posts? Pretty much the only emotions I feel are happiness and anger. Very black and white.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

But I do have SOME self control... I don't go around ripping people's faces off without good reason. Anymore anyway. lol.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Selden said:


> ^INFPs are attracted to women who look like Death^


The fact that you recognize my avatar makes you all kinds of win.


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

mmm...I can't say for sure since I have no idea, but I'll admit that the idea of rougher turns me on more. (Not S&M rough, but just really passionate rough.) Seems a lot more fun in my mind than slow and gentle sex.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

hemoglobin said:


> The fact that you recognize my avatar makes you all kinds of win.


Someone else on this forum uses pictures of her as their avatar, or at least they used to.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Calvaire said:


> I can't be the only one into S&M :shocked:


Well...there are *certain* aspects of S&M that I wouldn't mind. But I think it's best to be polite and not say anything that might be close to TMI.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

Selden said:


> Well...there are *certain* aspects of S&M that I wouldn't mind. But I think it's best to be polite and not say anything that might be close to TMI.


Oh, I think you should; tmi is always interesting lol


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

To be honest I can't even watch 'normal' porn It doesn't excite me at all.
Know what does? A little site that Might go by the name BDSMplaypen just sayinn ; )

Not that I've really tried any of it,but still it excites me more and I like to enertain the idea.

Really though I love the stereotypes of INFP's as being so innocent oh if people REALLY knew haha


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

SaraBell said:


> Oh, I think you should; tmi is always interesting lol


Well I mean it's not *that* TMI. I mean, I guess I could go for some of the stuff like bondage (but none of the ropes all around upside down stuff), maybe some of the wardrobe (for the women), sex machines (again for a woman), maybe a little spank on the ass (especially for curvier girls), and possibly pegging. But I'm pretty open minded if again, it doesn't involve giving or receiving pain or anything morally wrong (basically anything involving something other than adult humans).


----------



## Catfish (Apr 19, 2010)

Selden said:


> INFPs tend to be naughtier than most people think and they definitely aren't all sunshine and rainbows like the MB description says. However, I feel the reason they (or I at least) keep it to themselves is a desire to please and not offend. As far as talk vs. action goes, it depends if they feel comfortable around their partners to let go of any defenses.


Exactly. :wink: You'd be surprised at some of the stuff that goes on in our minds.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

I am mentally flaying everyone in this thread as we speak.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> I don't know why... but INFPs seem to follow me around
> 
> I am the LAST person they need around them.


And that's why they follow you.

Oh, and it needs to be rough 90% of the time.


----------



## CristianLuca (Mar 22, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Well, I love a good "hate fuck" every now and then. That is hot. There is nothing like being naked on my belly, with my legs together, my naked partner lying on top of my back. He has one hand holding both of my hands together behind my back. His other hand in my hair, tugging on it. And I love him trying to "part the waters" while he enters the promise land. :tongue:
> 
> Slow sex is also amazing. I love to grind and kiss at the same time. That is so hot.
> 
> I also love some emotional and spiritual sex. There is so much to experience with each other.


This.


10characters_ (c) hemoglobin_


----------



## CristianLuca (Mar 22, 2010)

As a side note, *I don't get that turned on by slow sex*, I have to summon my feminine to enjoy that. When I start slow I quickly move to rough, or to get into some sort of domination, not that extreme but still, I have to feel that I control her. I'm fully aware that there is something in me to heal to be able to enjoy slow sex more often , I feel somehow that it will make me more patient and more loving in general. I'm usually very loving with her all day , and when it comes to sex I somehow feel that I have to regain my masculinity. I could say that my whole interaction with her all day is a slow sex, and it is, because I'm gentle, attentive, very physical and loving, and sex is a place where I put her in her place and making her a good girl by "punishing" her and making sure that she knows who's the boss. It's a healthy polarity for me.


*rough sex = the real sex in my book*


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

CristianLuca said:


> As a side note, *I don't get that turned on by slow sex*, I have to summon my feminine to enjoy that. When I start slow I quickly move to rough, or to get into some sort of domination, not that extreme but still, I have to feel that I control her. I'm fully aware that there is something in me to heal to be able to enjoy slow sex more often , I feel somehow that it will make me more patient and more loving in general. I'm usually very loving with her all day , and when it comes to sex I somehow feel that I have to regain my masculinity. I could say that my whole interaction with her all day is a slow sex, and it is, because I'm gentle, attentive, very physical and loving, and sex is a place where I put her in her place and making her a good girl by "punishing" her and making sure that she knows who's the boss. It's a healthy polarity for me.
> 
> 
> *rough sex = the real sex in my book*



Shhh... you shouldn't know that stuff at 24. Freaking Romanians. I swear to God. What part of your education do you guys learn this from? Lol.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

If you can stop thinking about what you "should" be doing and learn to function directly from the primitive brain stem, _all sorts of things_ become quite natural and spontaneous expressions of human sexuality and it does seem like aggression is pretty natural.

Now, S&M seems far more contrived and premeditated and thus psychological to fit under the title of "rough sex" in my book; at least the caricature of it that I have in my mind does.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

When I analyzed my perversions using a mindmapping program, I discovered that my interest in rough sex had two main sources. The kind of rough sex that would occur within the context of an otherwise healthy relationship was a form of bargaining, where I attempted to override my fear of rejection by turning sex into something sacrificial. 

My very earliest fantasies, even before I knew what sex was, were about being tied up and whipped. At the time, those fit into the next category that I am about to describe, despite being physically closer to the fantasies in the first category. It was something I thought about because I didn't think I could handle experiencing it if it were to actually happen. This fear was intensified by the awareness of the fact that some children had parents who routinely whipped them with belts as a form of punishment, and the certainty that I would have been completely psychologically destroyed by such an occurrence if I had been born into a different family where such things occurred. (The whipping fantasies are still the ones that turn me on the most. I was once so sensitized to them that even the word "whip" would affect me, used in any context, even as part of another word, and I spent many afternoons masturbating to a dictionary.)

My torture-oriented fantasies come from a counterphobic attempt to transmute my raw terror into something more manageable. The whipping fantasies were where they began, but as I learned of greater atrocities, the fantasies evolved in a more disturbing direction. These darker fantasies, which may involve being kidnapped, dissected, electrocuted vaginally, penetrated with potentially lethal objects, or even murdered, are related to the valid concern that I am helpless to prevent being destroyed, and that it is possible to be harmed more than I would be able to cope with, or even killed because of an inability to always escape a threatening situation. I would classify the extreme fantasies as "unbeing" fantasies. It makes sense that these would create the strongest emotional reaction, because they are rooted in the strongest form of fear that I have.

The humiliation fantasies are probably the safest of my perversions, because they stem from a desire for total intimacy through shared trust and mutual vulnerability. They involve something like selective exhibitionism, which may occur on a physical or psychological level with the chosen individual. The fear I experience in these fantasies is related to the fear of rejection that inspires the first category of fantasies I listed here, but instead of bargaining my way out of the fear, this kind of fantasy forces me to face the fear more directly. 

I much prefer the non-perverse fantasies in which I don't feel the need to bargain for security, to face my fear of annihilation, or to experience embarrassment. I like the ones where I am treated gently, accepted without having to degrade myself, nurtured and snuggled, or at the very most, subjected to the chaotic uncontrolled passions of someone who loves me enough to appreciate my responses. The problem with this category is that it can only occur after the humiliation fantasies are already fulfilled. In order to be meaningful, acceptance must come from someone who has seen all of my darkness, all of my flaws, and all of the strange things that I wouldn't usually show anyone.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, I sure killed this thread, didn't I? 









Snail Love Darts | A Moment of Science - Indiana Public Media


----------



## CristianLuca (Mar 22, 2010)

snail said:


> When I analyzed my perversions using a mindmapping program, I discovered that my interest in rough sex had two main sources. The kind of rough sex that would occur within the context of an otherwise healthy relationship was a form of bargaining, where I attempted to override my fear of rejection by turning sex into something sacrificial.
> 
> My very earliest fantasies, even before I knew what sex was, were about being tied up and whipped. At the time, those fit into the next category that I am about to describe, despite being physically closer to the fantasies in the first category. It was something I thought about because I didn't think I could handle experiencing it if it were to actually happen. This fear was intensified by the awareness of the fact that some children had parents who routinely whipped them with belts as a form of punishment, and the certainty that I would have been completely psychologically destroyed by such an occurrence if I had been born into a different family where such things occurred. (The whipping fantasies are still the ones that turn me on the most. I was once so sensitized to them that even the word "whip" would affect me, used in any context, even as part of another word, and I spent many afternoons masturbating to a dictionary.)
> 
> ...


nice post !


----------



## Candu (Jul 29, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> lol. I don't think its for everyone. Especially not an INFP. You guys are very sensitive. I need to be shocked into feeling and this is what does it for me!


hmmmm....guess you never have been smacked by the dark side of an INFP male


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> lol. Have you been reading my other posts? Pretty much the only emotions I feel are happiness and anger. Very black and white.


If you are a 1 w 2 enneagram, I highly doubt this. I think that you use some feeling. The only other logical explanation is that you learned your moral values through your catholic faith.



KrystRay said:


> I want the first Conan to throw me around...


How rough do you like it exactly? I once knew a friend that dated a girl that liked it so rough that she wanted him to bash her head into a wall and to slap her in the face. That's taking it too far, IMO.



pinkrasputin said:


> Well, I love a good "hate fuck" every now and then. That is hot. There is nothing like being naked on my belly, with my legs together, my naked partner lying on top of my back. He has one hand holding both of my hands together behind my back. His other hand in my hair, tugging on it. And I love him trying to "part the waters" while he enters the promise land. :tongue:
> 
> Slow sex is also amazing. I love to grind and kiss at the same time. That is so hot.
> 
> I also love some emotional and spiritual sex. There is so much to experience with each other.


You are the only person that I know that can take a Biblical reference and turn it into something sexual. You are truly a remarkable individual


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh, I'd definitely be down for rough sex.
I've never really had a partner willing to try, save the last girl. But I didn't get comfortable enough with her to give it a shot.

I'm pretty goddamn sure that I'd be into BDSM in one form or another.
Tantric sex is also a great interest of mine. I wanna get in on that.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I hate rough sex. Having rough sex with a girl feels like I'm practicing mixed martial arts in the nude. I wanna make sweet love to a girl, not go Tito Ortiz on their ass! Good God!


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

Making love is fun.

Fucking them relentlessly is fun too.

I suggest you give it a shot.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I like rough sex a lot and I'm quite masochistic. Haven't gotten enough of it though. It has to be with someone else that's dominant because I'm not submissive at all and always give as good as I get. Alas, I seem to be attracted to more submissive people so I rarely get a good dom vs dom fight for power fucking. :sad:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Psilocin said:


> Making love is fun.
> 
> Fucking them relentlessly is fun too.
> 
> I suggest you give it a shot.


I wasn't talking about that. I was referring to hair pulling, slapping, and shit like that.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> I wasn't talking about that. I was referring to hair pulling, slapping, and shit like that.


I'm into it if she is.
I FEED OFF HER PASSION


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> How rough do you like it exactly? I once knew a friend that dated a girl that liked it so rough that she wanted him to bash her head into a wall and to slap her in the face. That's taking it too far, IMO.


That could be crazy sexy, from either end. It all depends on what both people are in to.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

I suspect most people that say they wouldn't like rough sex just haven't had it.

Of course, my wife and I met each other while we were both in the army, we are both athletes and we are both martial artists. We need the physical contact to be above a certain level of intensity to be stimulating.

Even if we try to start off gentle, it only lasts a few minutes.

I t doesn't always have to be that way I guess, but what sort of red blooded man can resist when their wife walks in wearing a T-shirt and panties and says "If you can take it, you can have it."? I'm sure as hell not going to tell her I would rather draw her a bath and light a fucking candle instead.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

sofort99 said:


> It doesn't always have to be that way I guess, but what sort of red blooded man can resist when their wive walks in wearing a T-shirt and panties and says "If you can take it, you can have it."? I'm sure as hell not going to tell her I would rather draw her a bath and light a fucking candle instead.


Seriously? Every time? What if you aren't in the mood?


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Not in the mood?

Like, what if I have been shot and I'm bleeding or have a broken leg or something?

This "not in the mood" is a strange concept.

I don't think I want to know more about it.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

sofort99 said:


> Not in the mood?
> 
> Like, what if I have been shot and I'm bleeding or have a broken leg or something?
> 
> ...


Are you kidding, or are you always in the mood for sex, which I very much doubt?


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

I have found jesus.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

Not so much, but only because I can be lazy.
When I'm in the mood though shit is getting broken.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Are you kidding, or are you always in the mood for sex, which I very much doubt?


There have been times I didn't *think* I was in the mood to start off with.

But my wife and I have an agreement. Whenever one of us wants sex, we are having sex. If I'm driving down the interstate, and she tells me she wants it, I'm pulling over off the shoulder.

So, yeah, there have been a couple of times I "haven't been in the mood". But sex works like magic. Once you start having it... you *will* get "in the mood".


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

sofort99 said:


> There have been times I didn't *think* I was in the mood to start off with.
> 
> But my wife and I have an agreement. Whenever one of us wants sex, we are having sex. If I'm driving down the interstate, and she tells me she wants it, I'm pulling over off the shoulder.
> 
> So, yeah, there have been a couple of times I "haven't been in the mood". But sex works like magic. Once you start having it... you *will* get "in the mood".


IMO, this should be the rule rather than the exception. I never deny my partner. We both win in the end anyway. :happy:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> I wasn't talking about that. I was referring to hair pulling, slapping, and shit like that.


Hmm. See I love me some gentle hair pulling and light spanking. Slapping-not so much. But to each his or her own. 

I'm just hoping everyone here communicates with their partner and not just on forum posts.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> IMO, this should be the rule rather than the exception.


That shouldn't even be a rule. It should be a law.


----------



## Iraneken (Aug 17, 2010)

Aye its good although for me it takes some getting used to as im inexperienced to the whole thing whereas the woman im seeing (the only person i've been with) is not, she's not always rough during it but she soon gets around to it, gentle definitely aint her thing as once she said "Gentle sex, what the fuck is that!?!" :blushed:


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Iraneken said:


> Aye its good although for me it takes some getting used to as im inexperienced


Most of the men unsure about the rough stuff are worried about hurting their partner. The concern is good, because in the end, if you are having rough sex you *are* responsible for your partners well being.

But some of it is misguided. Women are designed to take the full weight of a man on their hips, and they can pass a baby. Pussies are sturdy and well build. You aren't going to break it. You can squeeze it, pull on it, bang it, anything within reason and she is going to be OK. Add a little common sense to that, and just don't do anything like try to bend things in directions they don't go and it will all be fine.

Also, you need to be talking to each other. Screaming and yelling work well too, unless you are in a hotel, and then the police show up.

Start slow and easy, like slapping her on the ass a little. If she likes it, do it a little harder. If you don't know, ask her. Even better, "make" her tell you what she wants.

Really, there is only one thing you can do wrong but it is a big one. Don't enter her too soon. Pussies are sturdy like I said, but this is about the only thing you can do to injure one. 

You have thrown her on the ground and ripped her clothes off, and now you have her by the hair bent over the table. For God's sake, don't just stick it in. Especially if you have any size to you.

Before you do, reach between her legs and check her. You always need to make sure she's wet before sex, but lubrication is especially important if it's going to be rough. 

If she isn't, just keep her forced over the table and play with her while you whisper what you are going to do to her. Or use a lubricant on her. Or pour a bottle of baby oil over her. Or even use saliva, just be aware that saliva has digestive enzymes in it, and a couple of times a day for a couple of days might make you both sore enough that you *do* have to take a break...

Just be careful with that, and make sure she knows she can talk to you, and you won't have to worry.


----------



## Iraneken (Aug 17, 2010)

sofort99 said:


> Most of the men unsure about the rough stuff are worried about hurting their partner. The concern is good, because in the end, if you are having rough sex you *are* responsible for your partners well being.
> 
> But some of it is misguided. Women are designed to take the full weight of a man on their hips, and they can pass a baby. Pussies are sturdy and well build. You aren't going to break it. You can squeeze it, pull on it, bang it, anything within reason and she is going to be OK. Add a little common sense to that, and just don't do anything like try to bend things in directions they don't go and it will all be fine.
> 
> ...


Cheers although i don't have any worries about hurting her as she knows her body well enough to know when to do certain things and until im upto speed on sex she's in charge :wink:


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

ENTrePenuer said:


> I have found jesus.



He's always in the last place you look.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*WTF? 

Sex is pleasure. Pain is..well fucking pain lol. You guys must have really boring sex lives if you have to bring violence into the bed to spice things up.

Me? I like sex. SEX. Not fucking biting my girl or hurting her in any way. Maybe a little slap on the ass out of messing around. I'm not afraid to get a little rough when pleasing cause I know it won't hurt and lightly slapping someone's vajingle I know feels nice. Is that rough sex? And it does tend to get a little bit rough as in fast and hard when you really want to climax. 

But other than that no thanks mate.*


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

android654 said:


> That could be crazy sexy, from either end. It all depends on what both people are in to.


lol, he didn't do it because he thought that he'd put her in the hospital. I would fear the same



pinkrasputin said:


> Hmm. See I love me some gentle hair pulling and light spanking. Slapping-not so much. But to each his or her own.
> 
> I'm just hoping everyone here communicates with their partner and not just on forum posts.


To each his/her own pink.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> *WTF?
> 
> Sex is pleasure. Pain is..well fucking pain lol. You guys must have really boring sex lives if you have to bring violence into the bed to spice things up.
> 
> ...


I was assuming they just meant rough/fast, not violent and painful. However if they meant rough rough, than I completely agree with you. I don't know why so many here hate even the thought of slow and sensual lovemaking. It can show a lot of affection and yes, it can be extremely pleasurable.


----------



## AnastasiaEgo (Jul 21, 2010)

The kind of sex I prefer all depends on my mood. I do enjoy rough sex from time to time.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

Selden said:


> I was assuming they just meant rough/fast, not violent and painful. However if they meant rough rough, than I completely agree with you. I don't know why so many here hate even the thought of slow and sensual lovemaking. It can show a lot of affection and yes, it can be extremely pleasurable.


WTF makes you think they "Hate the thought of slow and sensual lovemaking."
It's just not being mentioned because the thread is about rough sex, sweetheart. :\

And, although I like to get after it like a wild animal, I also enjoy grinding and more of the sensual shit. 
The Kama Sutra is an excellent piece of work to read if you want to know how to _sensually please_ your partner.(It should also be mentioned your partner is an individual. Can't make a textbook for one of them.) I _think_ I also mentioned something about Tantric Sex, which is rough in its own right.
Psychologically and physically rough on both, moving near orgasm, then pulling back... For 7+ hours...


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love it rough! add some biting and you have the perfect night! XD


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok ill lend you my dog for a night.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Ok ill lend you my dog for a night.


actually I prefer your mom.


----------



## Codger (Aug 7, 2010)

I know one friend who's only stipulation is that you don't draw blood, otherwise she likes it as rough as she can get it.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Psilocin said:


> WTF makes you think they "Hate the thought of slow and sensual lovemaking."
> It's just not being mentioned because the thread is about rough sex, sweetheart. :\
> 
> And, although I like to get after it like a wild animal, I also enjoy grinding and more of the sensual shit.
> ...


7 hours. *Drops dead*


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Posted in wrong thread by accident.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I like rough sex!! But you already knew that


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

There are times to make love and there are times to fuck. So I guess it all depends?


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> There are times to make love and there are times to fuck. So I guess it all depends?


And your sig shows what my typical evening looks like.


----------



## Hammerhand (Jul 24, 2010)

sofort99 said:


> And your sig shows what my typical evening looks like.


Getting strangled by some spaceshit? :tongue::tongue:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

sofort99 said:


> And your sig shows what my typical evening looks like.


Bahaha, I'm assuming you like it rough then? :wink:


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

Only if the girl is enjoying it. I can't have fun if it is getting painful for her. Other wise... oh yeah...


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

I love a rough and tumble girl, in and out of the bedroom. I had a girlfriend once who tore the fuk out of my back so bad with her claws I couldnt wear a shirt till the wounds healed, not sure how or why I endured at the time, it was a touch too much. That aside nasty rough sex is part of the game, along with slow seething steamy grinds.:tongue:


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, I'm attracted to what you call rough sex. Not all kinds of what is considered rough sex, like some aspects of S&M, but I really do. This doesn't mean that I'm not attracted neither to more gentle and socially accepted ways of having sex xD.
In fact, I think the rough sex is a very interesting yet strange thing. It can be so powerful, but it's not there all the time. At times.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

CrabHammer said:


> I've not been with someone who wanted it. I'd give it a try though. Maybe not punching though. I was talking to a friend who wanted her boyfriend to be more commanding in the bedroom. I believe I phrased her point of view as "Sometimes you just wanna get fucked." That's the kind of "rough" I mean.


My sentiments exactly! I've even thought of the same words even funnily enough. Besides, rough sex doesn't involve punching your partner, hell even BDSM doesn't.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Did somebody say, "rough sex?":sad:


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

Passionate animalistic sex yes, drawing blood not so much. Good hard f*&king is always nice.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

lol.....


Well, during a "playful" session, I accidentally shoved my bf's head too hard on an edge and he ended up with a huge gash on the back of his head. Another time, my downstairs inlaw neighbor phoned the police because she thought there was a domestic violence dispute taking place. I need to chill out or I'm going to end up going to jail for manslaughter one day. As for the real action, I make damn sure we both won't be able to walk properly the next day.

And yeah, I'm no sub. Let's just leave it at that...


----------



## alphaLeo (Sep 26, 2010)

Not into s&m but a little ass slapping and light bitting never hurt anyone!


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

> As for the real action, I make damn sure we both won't be able to walk properly the next day.


Been there. However, you can only do that so often. It's too tiresome otherwise. Also, what do you do when he is a one-minute wonder?


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

Filo said:


> Been there. However, you can only do that so often. It's too tiresome otherwise. Also, what do you do when he is a one-minute wonder?


You have to look at the pro's here. If your watching your fav show at least he's done in the add break.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

God said:


> Well, during a "playful" session, I accidentally shoved my bf's head too hard on an edge and he ended up with a huge gash on the back of his head.


Hey I did that too! lol then I did it again. And again. And again...for the lulz :tongue:


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

My wife is limping this morning so she must. :wink:


----------



## Trekiael (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm against violence to resolve conflicts. I'm all for free violence though. Fight Club style. I've yet to find someone I could fight with until we're both bruised and bloody and we'd just get on with the sex because it would be another way of fighting. Violence, BDSM, all for it. Also, as a control freak, I'm very dominating. But hell, I hate submissive, weak, fragile partners, been there, done that. I want someone that will punch me back as hard as they let me punch them.


----------



## timely.grace (Sep 21, 2010)

Like a few people have said, it really depends on my mood.
I love the gentle, passionate, slow sex; kissing deeply and softly moaning into my partners mouth when I climax, but I also love getting thrown around a bit. Pull my hair, bite my shoulders, slap my ass once in a while. Push me hard up against a wall and really kiss me, ya know?

That kind of sex is raw and amazing. It shows intense desire and the NEED to have that person -right now-. 
There were a few nights with my ex that were amazing sensually, and I look back at them fondly, but the most memorable nights that we had included that raw, roughness. I can still get turned on thinking about those nights. To me, "pain" isn't pain during sex. It adds more pleasure for me. There's always time for the cuddly sweetness after you've had a good sex session :crazy:


----------

